# U.S. says Chinese vessels harassed Navy ship



## Amsel (Mar 9, 2009)

From Reuters.



> Five Chinese ships including a naval vessel harassed an unarmed U.S. Navy ocean surveillance ship in international waters in the South China Sea Sunday, the Pentagon said.
> 
> The Impeccable is one of six Navy surveillance ships that gather underwater acoustical data while operating as part of the U.S. Military Sealift Command, the Pentagon said.
> 
> ...



U.S. says Chinese vessels harassed Navy ship


----------



## timshatz (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, read that one earlier. What's up with that? Just testing Obama or a slow day in the South China Sea?


----------



## Amsel (Mar 9, 2009)

It's hard to say why the press release was issued. I hope we aren't renewing old tensions as it would not do either nation any good. Our brisk trade with China has been good for both nations in ways.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Well the last time they did something stupid like this it came out EP-3 "1", F-8 "0"


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2009)

It cant be true.

Everyone knows Obama is one and only hope for the world.

Kooombye-yah ........ Kooombye-yah


----------



## Amsel (Mar 9, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Well the last time they did something stupid like this it came out EP-3 "1", F-8 "0"


It makes me wonder if they would be as beligerant to a missile cruiser or any other ship of the line.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 9, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> It cant be true.
> 
> Everyone knows Obama is one and only hope for the world.
> 
> Kooombye-yah ........ Kooombye-yah



Group hug time! Barney for Secretary of State, Hillary is too harsh! Need more love!


----------

